# Rainy Stunt Bike Shoot



## Outrageous (Jul 14, 2009)

informal shoot of a friend of mine.  Its become a habit of mine to get a call from him on a lazy sunday and just roll up to the spot to shoot him for his practice and to help my mastery of my camera.  gimme some C&C por favor!


----------



## Wozza (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome awesome shots, great focus and composition. Fantastic action shots and some crazy moves. You are lucky to have such an eager and skilled subject~!


----------



## Heck (Jul 15, 2009)

Good work on getting different angles and I see you worked some reflections into the frame. You got the most from the rain situation. I don't know if its your photo host but they don't look as sharp as they could be. 
*
*


----------



## Big (Jul 15, 2009)

I like them a lot! I was wondering how you got him to be nice and clear while the background has motion blur. I've tried this before and it didn't quite work. Usually everything is blurred...


----------



## Jim Stafford (Jul 15, 2009)

very nice thread, you worked it well that day, lot of angles, full rain to sun, very nice


----------



## rom4n301 (Jul 15, 2009)

nice shots! first time i see people doin this on a dirt bike or endura or w.e. that is.. ive seen people do that **** on normal bikes, like ducatis.. its crazy


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys, It was an interesting day because when i arrived it wasnt raining within minutes it was pouring and i hid under a tractor trailer to keep the rain from my gear.  I managed to somehow get onto the scaffolding on the buildings side to get the higher angle.  Soon I'm going to try and get some strobes and work a night shoot out

Big - panning.  you move the camera and follow the subject with the camera.  Out of the shots you see, I think i had another like 20 that were completely OOF.

Heck - I'm using Photobucket, so I'm sure it could be better, but then again I'm posting for my progress and for the C&C, so sharpness isn't the biggest concern, but I'm lovin this forum.


----------



## AlexGray (Aug 5, 2009)

MORE MORE MORE!


----------

